
Michael Cohen, Attorney-Client Privilege and the Crime-Fraud Exception - chatmasta
https://www.lawfareblog.com/michael-cohen-attorney-client-privilege-and-crime-fraud-exception
======
hashim-warren
Ouch - President Trump may have waived attorney-client privilege when he
claimed he didn't know about the Stormy Daniels payments.

"If this is true, then it seems that Trump could not have had an attorney-
client relationship with Cohen regarding the Daniels payment in the first
instance—one hallmark of an attorney-client relationship is agreement as to
its scope and the attorney’s obligation to keep the client advised as to all
significant material matters"

------
Hnrobert42
Note: this article is from April 10th.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Yes. Can you clarify why you’ve called that out please?

~~~
Hnrobert42
Because the articles was 9 days old by the time it was posted. By the time the
post was made, there were far more up-to-date articles about this topic.

